# Roadie



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

No its not what you are thinking...lol... Has anyone else tried this app? I am on there as a driver but nothing seems worth my time...last one I saw was 50 bucks for 100 miles one way. Usually if something doesnt get picked up they keep bumping the price. The ones I see the most is delta airlines and american airlines...


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I tried the app last year, but never got selected to pickup. Yep you’re right; it was a lot of Delta airlines. The highest I saw was $400 driving out of state.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Tried it for 2 weeks and kept getting passed up on bids... Sent them an email telling them to get bent... And deleted the app...


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Tried the app, did three orders, complete and total nonsense, unless you have a big SUV or truck of some kind, and drive around the country doing large orders, it is completely not worth it. That service is for young kids that have nothing else to do but drive cross country for poops and giggles.


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

most were luggage here....10 bucks for 20 miles or more....ppl eat it up.....the requests are gone real fast here


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

it's mainly if your going that way although I did do an order for tractor supply that paid decent


----------



## BogusServiceAnimal (Oct 28, 2019)

smithers54 said:


> No its not what you are thinking...lol... Has anyone else tried this app? I am on there as a driver but nothing seems worth my time...last one I saw was 50 bucks for 100 miles one way. Usually if something doesnt get picked up they keep bumping the price. The ones I see the most is delta airlines and american airlines...


Roadie is the bottom of the barrel. It is for ex-convicts mostly.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Hardware stores used to put orders up all the time. Never did one though.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

smithers54 said:


> No its not what you are thinking...lol... Has anyone else tried this app? I am on there as a driver but nothing seems worth my time...last one I saw was 50 bucks for 100 miles one way. Usually if something doesnt get picked up they keep bumping the price. The ones I see the most is delta airlines and american airlines...


Yes, I tried it a couple of weeks. Last delayed luggage delivery, I was surrounded by barking dogs out in the country, like two years ago. I met somebody recently on a DD pickup at IHOP. He did not appear wise at all; maybe 70 IQ. He told me he delivers for three separate apps, when he's not doing Amazon fulfillment.


----------

